# Duluth



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Any open information would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## M. Robinson (Apr 13, 2011)

Open 1st: second hand info...flat field....many round hay bales........... Quad with all retired. Right retired @ 100 shot 1st, middle retired @ 200 shot 2nd, swing to the left retired @ 50 shot 3rd, walk out flyer @ 150 shot 4th. Gunners stay out til 1 bird is picked up. No cover, no wind (early) and hot!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the waterblind
4,5,10,11,12,14,17,18,22,23,24,28

12 total


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you Brenda!

Come on #28.


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Big congrats to Trey Bullard and Rick Stawski and the fineline crew coot took 1st in the Q and sadie 2nd


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying results

1st-#4 Coot H/Trey Bullard O/Trey Bullard
2nd-#12 Sadie H/Rick Stawski O/Kip Dixon
3rd-#18 Gabby O/H John Nichols
4th-#10 Poppy H/Clint Avant O/Jonathan Tepley
RJ -#11 Jeb O/H George Francis

JAMS- 5,14,22,24

Congrats to all!!


----------



## BowmanLake (May 17, 2009)

Open callbacks to 2nd: 1,6,12,15,16,18,19,20,22,24,25,27 28,29,33 34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,43,45,46,47,48,51,52,53,54,55,56,59,60,61,62,63,66,67,68,71,75,78,79,80,82,83,84. That should be 50.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series

1,3,4,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,16,18,20,21,22,24,28,30,33,34,35,38,39,40,41,43,46,47,48,49,50,52,54,55

36 Total


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

jerrod denton said:


> Big congrats to Trey Bullard and Rick Stawski and the fineline crew coot took 1st in the Q and sadie 2nd


Hear!, Hear!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the last series

3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,25,28

21 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

2,6,9,10,11,12,14,16,18,21,28,33,39,41,43,46,47,48,50,52,55

21 total


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Trey Bullard and Rick Stawski. Fine job by Fineline Retrievers.


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats to the FineLine crew with another great trial!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

1,6,10,12,16,41,43,46,47,48,52,55

12 total


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Any open updates?
Thanks


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Go Goldies (Bailey and Rowdy)
Sue


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#4 Marvin O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#14 Hoss O/H Quest Tidd
3rd-#1 Tack H/Tim Springer O/Robert Barrow
4th-#10 T Bone H/Clint Avant
RJ-#8 Sugar O/H Van Qualls

JAMS- 6,20,21,23

Congrats to All!! Especially Quest 14years old!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#1 Beaver O/H Bill Tidd
2nd-#46 Maggie O/H Chuck Schweikert
3rd-#48 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
4th-#12 Ruff O/H Gary Mcllwain

RJ -#41 Chef O/H Ed Krueger
JAMS- 6,43,47,55

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st -#52 Josie O/H George Francis
2nd-#16 Rip H/Ty Rorem O/Jim Banks
3rd-#28 Louie H/Chris Ledford O/Mark Medford
4th-#19 Blaze H/ Gary Unger O/Ken Steele
RJ- #24 Woody H/ Clint Avant O/Frank Higgins

JAMS- 18,22,29,35,37,38,39,45,63,78,82,83

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

////////////wow! Kenny!!! Congratulations on your great weekend with Marvin and Stevie!!! Windy, you're an amazing Mama!

rita


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to George and Ken. Grady pups win the open and the derby!


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats to George Francis on his big Open win and Qual RJ this weekend!


----------



## bcollins (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats to big george and Josie


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Great George


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice weekend for Bill Tidd. Congrats buddy


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

And Son!!!



TIM DOANE said:


> Nice weekend for Bill Tidd. Congrats buddy


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

What an awesome weekend!! Watching Quest run his dog Hoss and place was very special and a long time coming for him. He has been throwing for his dad since he was 4 years old, wet up to the waist and retired in the worst bug infested swamp holes the UP of Michigan has to offer, he has defiantly earned his way into the sport! Winning the Amateur the same weekend was frosting on the cake.


----------

